# JML halogen oven for mugs could somebody give me a step by step please?



## minority1 (Nov 23, 2011)

hi all

i have had a dabble at printing mugs and had a few problems with the mug press i was using. somebody suggested i buy a JML halogen oven as they were really good for doing mugs ect

so i have ordered one of these ovens and it should come tomorrow 

could somebody please give me a quick step by step on the settings (time/temp ect) i have done a quick search but cant seem to find any answers

many many thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Mugs in an oven with a mug wrap is 400 degrees F for about 15 minutes. This is for sublimation.


----------



## minority1 (Nov 23, 2011)

lben said:


> Mugs in an oven with a mug wrap is 400 degrees F for about 15 minutes. This is for sublimation.


thank you


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

make sure the. mug wrap is nice and tight...


----------

